# Gosh darn you, Juicy Couture/eBay!



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Darn you to heck! :lol: I do _not_ consider myself a girl of expensive taste... But then something like THIS comes along...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Juicy-Cout ... 2a1321461d :shock:

And I'm just like, "Why?? WHY? :| " Hahaha I feel so tortured. It's so precious and shiny and cute... But there ain't no way I can afford a $40 charm :lol: Especially not after a new college semester just started :roll: Maybe if I stop looking at it, I'll snap out of it.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha how do you even find something like that? If I wasn't so poor I would of bought it lol


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Hahaha I like to keep an eye out for things like this, just in case I find something affordable that I 'must have' :lol: So every now and then when I have time to kill I browse eBay/etsy for hedgehogs :roll: Maybe I'm a little masochistic hahaha! 

But yeah if I had forty bucks to burn, I'd buy it in a heartbeat >_<


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :lol:  :lol: 

2 of my favorite things: hedgies & Juicy!

if only it were silver...i'd skip silly little things like food for myself & nab it! :shock:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:lol: No kidding!! If that money couldn't buy Carlos four bags of food, I'd go on the Ramen Noodle diet for a while just to buy it, hahaha! Maybe when I take in the recycling it'll enough... ahhh the unending torment I bring upon myself! :roll: :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, I remember seeing that, too. It's pretty hard to resist. You know what that reminds me of though?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/80182869/cr ... ou_favitem

I have the same problem as you do, if you can't tell. I browse websites for hedgehog things and I get myself into a tizzy just to find out it's too pricey! Arrgggh.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it  I remember awhile back a hedgehog cheese grater got posted. I wanted it so bad til I found out it cost a few hundred dollars. I always add them on my dream list though :lol: :lol:


----------

